# gentoo-sources 4.9.6-r1

## albright

I see an "-r1" release of kernel 4.9.6 has appeared

since the changelogs have been removed, how does one

find out why this small change was made?

TIA

----------

## asturm

AFAIK there was an xorg-drivers issue with nouveau.

----------

## wrc1944

Yes- is this the one?  

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607636

----------

## charles17

 *albright wrote:*   

> ... how does one find out why this small change was made?

 

You could easily read the git log it on https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> You could easily read the git log 

 

perfect, thanks

----------

